# berlin-session in den herbstferien!



## konrad (4. Oktober 2003)

hi!
wollte mal nen aufruf starten für ne berlin-trial-session!
wer könnte komm?
termin:ich persönlich würde gerne am wochenende 18.10-19.10
fahren.also,wer boch und zeit hat-schreiben!!!


----------



## elhefe (4. Oktober 2003)

Hier, ick ick ick...

Also wenn was am WE stattfindet, bin ich dabei. Unter der Woche sieht es schwierig aus, da kann ich erst aufn späten Nachmittag und ob da das Wetter, Helligkeit,... usw. mitspielen, weiß keiner. Der Sommer ist wohl vorbei...

Aber an einem WE... Kein Thema. Und bring den verrückten Affen mit. Der hat sich ja ganz schön rar gemacht. Von dem war die ganzen Semesterferien gar nichts zu sehen...

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. Oktober 2003)

An diesem Wochenende hätte ich auch Zeit.... Später geht aber nicht weil ich am 21.10 ne OP am Fuß hab. Also wenns beim 18./19. bleibt bin ich dabei... und alex bestimmt auch.


----------



## sept (4. Oktober 2003)

berlin session bin ich dabei .. sagt rechtzeitig wann wo treffen und ich komme gerne wenn wetter mitspielt


----------



## Rider Anonymus (5. Oktober 2003)

Bin zu der Zeit auch in Berlin und hätte Bock was mit zu rocken, zwar net mit Bike, weil das in Aachen bleibt aber mit dem Cruiser, von meinem Dad (den ich halt in Berlin besuche), und meinem Fotocam...

Also wenn, dann wärs cool Zeit und Ort und soso früh wie geht aus zumachen...

PS: Klar bei schlechtem Wetter wird nichts drauß!


----------



## elhefe (5. Oktober 2003)

> wenn wetter mitspielt






> PS: Klar bei schlechtem Wetter wird nichts drauß!




Also ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Einstellung einiger Forumsmitglieder zu wünschen übrig lässt.   

Aber gut... Ihr habt im Prinzip schon recht...


----------



## konrad (5. Oktober 2003)

@robi:das find ich ja mal extrem edel von dir,dass du kommst!

also den termin würde ich schon beibehalten,weil ich in der woche noch hier in schwerin zu tun hab.
ort und zeit:letztes mal waren wir ja nur in spandau unterwegs,vielleicht könne wir ja dieses mal ein bissl am potzdamer platz/kleistpark fahren...

@all:immer schön weiter anmelden!

@elhefe:bernhard war die ganzen semesterferien in schwerin und hat mich auch die ganze zeit genötigt mit ihm zu fahren   
aber kommende woche is er wieder in berlin


----------



## Ray (5. Oktober 2003)

würde ja auch gerne kommen...  aber sind 400km
für nen nachmittag also bisschen doof


----------



## elhefe (5. Oktober 2003)

PoPla ist schon ganz cool... Kleistpark gibt m.E. nicht soviel her. Der Spot ist zwar ganz cool, aber schwer in eine bestimmte Route einzubauen, weil ein bissl abseits. Aber noch hat Angelo nichts dazu gesagt, vielleicht kennt der noch etwas ín der Nähe.

Am PoPla und Umgebung geht aber eine ganze Menge. Darauf hätt ich echt Lust. Mit den Kollegen aus Mdb waren wir mal da. Das war echt geil.

Mit dem Datum bin ich sehr einverstanden.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Oktober 2003)

Jo also ich wäre auch für City... und mal Kleistpark wenns geht.


----------



## sept (5. Oktober 2003)

also genau sagen wlechen tag (datum) und uhr zeit noch das wär sehr cool..
@ pdm boys wie kommt ihr hin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (5. Oktober 2003)

kommen auch mit hüpfen


----------



## aramis (5. Oktober 2003)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Zeit habsch da auf jeden Fall, muss halt nur noch ´ne Fahrgelegenheit orgasminisieren.


Die Schönwetterfahrer können ja zu hause bleiben. Ich würde sagen, solange da kein Monsun auf uns zukommt, macht das keine Probs.


----------



## Ray (5. Oktober 2003)

vielleicht springe ich über meinen schatten und nehme die 400km auf mich dann kann ich Dich auf halber strecke mitnehmen ara... bin wirklich schwer am überlegen da ich richtig bock auf berlin hab


----------



## crazymonkey (5. Oktober 2003)

hallo! nehmt ihr mich mit, ich hab auch ein treihl rahmen, undd da da wollt ich fragen... äh also.... 


     

coole sache, ich bin dabei

@robi: wäre schön wenn ihr beiden, du und alex, mal kommt. 
mein haus ist dein haus 

@aramis: du musst auch mit kommen, sonst wirst du aufgelascht von allen! 

@all: ischmafa??!


----------



## aramis (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *vielleicht springe ich über meinen schatten und nehme die 400km auf mich dann kann ich Dich auf halber strecke mitnehmen ara... bin wirklich schwer am überlegen da ich richtig bock auf berlin hab *



Das wäre ne sehr gute Sache


----------



## Reini (6. Oktober 2003)

klingt ganz nett, aber fahrt einer von euch vielleicht an wien vorbei dann könnte er mich auch mitnehmen 

ne sorry is zu weit weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Oktober 2003)

So nun sag ich aber auch mal was dazu! 

Also, da einige gern mal den Kleistpark gesehen hätten, wäre es gut dort loszulegen. Von dort kommt man auch ganz gut zum Potsdamer Platz und auch zum Zoo, ist also ganz gut einzubauen.
Also sagen wir am Samstag den 19.10. um 12 Uhr an der Gerdächtniskirche, das ist gleich in der nähe vom BHf Zoo.

Von dort rollern wir dann über Olaf-Palme Platz zum Kleistpark, und von dort zur Potsdamer Platz. 

Alles Klar?

Hier nochmal meine Nummer, für alle Absprachen:

0179/165 90 99


----------



## elhefe (6. Oktober 2003)

@ Angelo

das hört sich gut an. Von der Strecke her wäre es wohl günstiger, vom Kleistpark zu starten. Allerdings trifft es sich am Zoo/Gedächtniskirche wesentlich leichter.

@ ara

 

@ ray

da geb ich gleich    . Das find ich echt cool, das Du die Strecke auf Dich nehmen willst. Wirklich Respekt.

Das wird bestimmt wieder ein geiler Trialtag.

@ sept

Den anderen muss ich erst noch Bescheid sagen   . Aber ich werde die faulen Säcke schon rauslocken.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Oktober 2003)

Lass uns lieber an der Gedächtniskirche treffen, das findet wenigstens jeder!


----------



## sept (6. Oktober 2003)

mit treffpunkt gedächtnisskirche (bhf zoo) bin ich auch sehr einverstanden findet sich am besten ...

@ tilo sagst du mir dann bescheid wie ihr hinkommt *hoffe zug*


----------



## wodka o (6. Oktober 2003)

@Sept
Sind wir schon jemals anders, als mit der S-Bahn gefahren?
Deine Frage kannst du dir selber beantworten....

Achso, das heisst natürlich das ich auch dabei bin.


----------



## sept (6. Oktober 2003)

ja mit auto zu mir  *frage selber beantwortet*

ok da wart ihr beide nicht dabei... 
naja so on 

da sept


----------



## konrad (6. Oktober 2003)

jungs-ihr seid klasse!

hoffentlich hält mein bike bis berlin noch-hat schon diverse schwachstellen-vielleicht könne wir ja dann am ende des tages nen gebrochenen ES4R zelebrieren 

also bis dänn!


----------



## Berliner Team T (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi melde mich mal auch 
jungs aber ich meine mal ihr müsst da ja power ohne
ende haben erstens Kleistpark is schon übelst anstrengend
find ich und denke mal wir bleiben da auch die ein oder
andere stunde da hat dann bestimmt kaum noch einer lust wo anders hinzufahren!!
Aber mir solls egal sein ich komme auch mal wieder mit!!!
mfg der [email protected] aus Schöneweide


----------



## TRAILER (7. Oktober 2003)

kann man die strecke von der kirche bis zum g.Park mit dem bike meistern oder ist es besser mit der bahn zu fahrn?
berlin ist ja bekanntlich nicht die kleinste sTADT.

wird sicher lustig mit 20 trialern in einer bahn.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Oktober 2003)

Also 8 Stunden kann man schon fahren ich meine ich fahr doch nicht umsonst 200 km nach berlin(2Stunden Trial)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (7. Oktober 2003)

@ Kevin (BTT)

hab ichs doch gewusst, dass Ihr Berliner Schwachmaten seid.   

@ sept

siehe Wodka O. Wie es mit den Kellerkindern ist, weiß ich nicht. Han kommt bestimmt. Faul (und arm) wie die sind, kommen die möglicherweise doch mit Auto?

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Oktober 2003)

Ja man kann ganz gut vom Zoo zum Kleistpark mit dem Radl fahren, das haben wir im letzten Jahr auch gemacht. Wart mal ab wie lustig 20 Trialer im Mob auf der Straße sind....


----------



## biketrialer (7. Oktober 2003)

@angelo: ich bin anfang dezember aufm seminar von der firma aus in berlin für ne woche ich denke ma das wir uns da  dann ma zum trialen treffen.....und du mir ma ein paar fette spots zeigst....wenn ich schon ma in berlin bin dann wird das schliesslich ausgenutzt!!  
toto


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Oktober 2003)

JUPP!


----------



## Berliner Team T (8. Oktober 2003)

boah schwachmaten ja wenn das thomas hört der zerreist
dich in der luft genaus so wie die anderen *g*


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Oktober 2003)

Na dann soll ers mal ordentlich krachen lassen nächste Woche


----------



## elhefe (11. Oktober 2003)

Gibt es schon Vorschläge bezüglich Uhrzeit?

Treffpunkt is ja unter der Gedächtniskirche, oder? Man erkennt sich an den komischen Fahrrädern. Boah, ne riesen Combo von armen Säuen die sixh keinen richtigen Sattel leisten können.  

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## aramis (11. Oktober 2003)

Wird sicher seeeeehr lustig. Hab lange keinen City-Jam mehr mit so nem Großen Haufen von Trialern gemacht. Bin schon richtig gespannt. Freu mich schon auf die ganzen Leute. Man sieht sich ja sonst nicht so oft. Am gespanntesten bin ich ja darauf, ob der Angelo wirklich so dicke Dinger zieht, wie immer alle schwärmen...


----------



## konrad (11. Oktober 2003)

angelo....dicke dinger...........     

wer schwärmt denn das?das einzige dicke ding is sein koxx mit bashguard-aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch und angelo hat bei den malen,als wir gefahren sind sein gesamtes potential hinterm berg gelassen.........schei$e,das wirds sein....er wird uns alle so deklassieren bei der session.........ich geh üben! 

ne,ne,so schlimm is es ja nicht.angelo is immer ne bereicherung für jeden trialsession.

@angelo:kommt marko eigentlich auch mit?

@all:durchzählen!wie viel sind wir-20?wuha...das wird so doll!

@elhefe:wir hatte doch 12uhr gedächtniskirche festgelegt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (11. Oktober 2003)

12.00 argh man muss ich da früh aufstehn ...


----------



## sept (11. Oktober 2003)

kann sein das ich jetzt stark verwirrt bin aber angelo hat vorher samstag den 19. geschrieben und naja das ist nen sontag .. aber ich denke er meinte samstag den 18. oder????


----------



## aramis (11. Oktober 2003)

also Samstag?


----------



## sept (11. Oktober 2003)

so dachte ich es mir jetzt brauchen wir nur noch bestätigung


----------



## crazymonkey (11. Oktober 2003)

@all:  angelo meinte samstag den 18 oktober 12 uhr an der gedächniskirche, wir werden dort eine kleine messe abhalten um den gebrochenen trial rahmen zu gedenken!

@konrad: mein beileid auch für dich und deinem es4r!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. Oktober 2003)

Holt mich jemand ab   Schei$$e... ich will da auch hin aber 400km is heftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (12. Oktober 2003)

@kohlwheelz:wende dich doch vertrauensvoll an aramis-der wohnt doch gleich um die ecke!?oder steig in den zug und fahr nach berlin-musst ja nich erst samstag kommen-crazymonkey hat sicher ein plätzchen für dich frei-wenn du ganz entspannt am freitag kommst!los,gib dir nen ruck!


----------



## Jerry (12. Oktober 2003)

Wir melden uns auch mal an! 2-4Leutz!

Jerry


----------



## konrad (12. Oktober 2003)

.....24 leute..... .......das wird so geilomat!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Oktober 2003)




----------



## elhefe (12. Oktober 2003)

@ ara

Mach Dich mitfahrtechnsich nicht so sehr von Ray abhängig. Der ist entschuldigt, wenn er absagt. Wegen der großen entfernung. Aber Du musst kommen, sonst komm ich auch nicht.  

Ausserdem möchte ich Dich ja mal in der Stadt abgehen sehen. Ich glaube ja nicht, dass Du es drauf hast und so nen Wettkampf kann ja jeder fahren.   Das soll heißen, ich freu mich auf Dich und natürlich all, die sonst noch kommen.

@ Kohl

Ich war einmal bei so einer dicken Session nicht dabei, und habe immer noch das Gefühl, etwas verpasst zu haben. Also raff Dich auf, sonst wende ich bei Dir die gleichen Psychotricks an, wie eben bei ara.   (ichb weiß, ist alles leichter gesagt, als getan)

@ Jerry

 

*Samstag, 18.10. 12 Uhr; Gedächtniskirche !?!?!!!!!!!!* 

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Oktober 2003)

Ja den Termin bestäige ich auch mal, hab mich da im Datum geirrt, also dann am Samstag um 12.00 Uhr.

@ ara
Wer hat denn behauptet ich würde dicke Dinger drehen??? Das ist ein Irrglaube, aber dennoch hab ich immer kleien Gimmicks parat! Konrad knows what.... 

Aber ich würde trotzdem gern mal wissen wer das gesagt hat.
Wem verdank ich denn die gute aber voll übertriebe Lobby?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Oktober 2003)

@konrad 
Marco kann leider nicht, der hatn volleyballspiel... wie immer!


----------



## konrad (12. Oktober 2003)

@angelo:.........fahr ick hoch..........


----------



## konrad (12. Oktober 2003)

bringt eigentlich jemand ne vid-cam oder sowas mit?wäre doch der hammer,wenn man mal ein vid zusammen stellet,mit den ganhzen fahrern ausm forum-einigen zumindest 


also,hier der aufruf:wir brauchen unbedingt nen kameramann!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Oktober 2003)

Wenn mich jemand abholt bring ich eine mit  "erpress"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (12. Oktober 2003)

ey chris,solln wir jetzt alle zusammenlegen für dein bahn-ticket oder was?

pump deine eltern an,raub ne bank aus,verkauf hüngis hütte-aber treib irgendwie die paar kröten auf um nach berlin zu kommen!das wird die trial-session des milleniums und du bist nich dabei!?


----------



## wodka o (12. Oktober 2003)

Genau Konrad, gib´s ihm!
Um dir die Sache noch schmackhafter zu machen und deinen Antrieb zu steigern, hier das Foto vom letzten Jahr:


----------



## matthias,wandel (13. Oktober 2003)

ja wo treffen sich eigentlich alle   

berlin zoo /ostbahnhof/ oder wo..........


----------



## sept (13. Oktober 2003)

also nochmal für alle *wichtig tu* 

Treffpunkt: 12.00 Gedächtnisskirche am Bhf Zoo 

wieder an dem komischen vieleck ding wo wir uns letztes jahr auch alle getroffen haben? (bei den bänken)


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wodka o _
> *Genau Konrad, gib´s ihm!
> Um dir die Sache noch schmackhafter zu machen und deinen Antrieb zu steigern, hier das Foto vom letzten Jahr: *



Jaja, Stochert nur weiter in der Wunde rum


----------



## Mario-Trial (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kohlwheelz _
> *
> 
> Jaja, Stochert nur weiter in der Wunde rum *



wieso fährste nich einfach hin? Hätt ich n Rad und würde in München wohnen, würde ich auch hingurken. Aber mit meinem Bike, das bringts ja net...


----------



## konrad (13. Oktober 2003)

so kohlwheelz,das is das letzte mal,dass ich dich bitte-ich hab auch mein stolz ....

KOMM NACH BERLIN!

du wirst sonst echt was verpassen!du kannst doch wohl mal 21 für ein wochenend-ticket locker machen! 
los,komm!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Oktober 2003)

Für jemanden der Überhaupt keine Berlin Kenntnisse hat.

Ist die Gedächtnisskirche in der Karl-Liebknecht-Str. 29? wie hier auf der Karte zu sehen? 
http://www.berlin.de/stadtplan/explorer/nav?zoom=IN&sid=1066059526145

Laut map24 wären das für mich ne 5 Stunden 600km fahrt (wenn ich alles beim ersten mal gleich finde...was unwarscheinlich ist)
...hmmmmm obs das wert ist.
Weis jemand wie lange das mit der Bahn dauern würde von München aus? Und wie schauts mit dem bike transport via Bahn aus? Ich würd auch in nem Hotel übernachten aber wo soll das Fahrrad hin? Aufs Hotelzimmer kann man das nicht schleppen oder?


----------



## sept (13. Oktober 2003)

nimms doch einfach mit aufs zimmer wer soll das kontrollieren .. must nur an die rezeption vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Oktober 2003)

@cyro
Also dein geposteter Kartenausschnitt stimmt nicht. Gedächtniskirche ist zwischen Kurfürstendamm und Budapester Str. direkt gegenüber vom Bhf Zoo. Dass kann man echt nicht verfehlen.
http://www.map24.de/map24/index.php...=1&maptype=JAVA&force_maptype=RELOAD&x=16&y=8


----------



## Jerry (13. Oktober 2003)

MAn kann uns denk mal an der Gedächniskirche nicht übersehen. Die mit den kleinen Rädern und die da so Tricks machen, alla "Kannst du auch Kawa"  

Ich nehm Digi-Fotoapparat und DigiCam (nicht so tolle Aufnahmen) mit! Also festgehalten wird alles.!?



Greez
Jerry


----------



## Berliner Team T (14. Oktober 2003)

Man man man das wird ja immer mehr hier 
wo wahr die zählung stehen geblieben bei 24 ??
von uns denke ich mal kommen auch mindestens 3 leute mit 
inklusive Thomas vielleicht aber auch noch ein paar mehr wir 
versuchen mal noch paar leute aufzutreiben 
ich glaube dann kann sich jeder da auf ein stein stellen und dann is der park voll ^^


----------



## TRAILER (14. Oktober 2003)

das ist ja wie mit der loveparade, erst sind es nur so 50 mann und irgendwann werden mehrere millionen Trialer durch berlin hopsen.
wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobsen (14. Oktober 2003)

@cryo, sagmal, wer bist n du eigentlich?
kennen wir uns oder so?  warst du der, der auch auf den Pro-Open im Oly war? der, der mir da erzählt hat, dass er ein Urban fährt?
oder warst du der garnich, sondern des war jemand ganz anderes der aber auch ein urban fäht?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Oktober 2003)

Nö wir kennen uns nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (14. Oktober 2003)

na jo wie issn das eigentlich mit dem bahn fahrn........ 
wenn ich mein vorderrad ausbaue dann gilt mein bike angeblich als handgepäck und ich muss nicht mehr dafuer extra kieskies abdrücken   oder wie oda was


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Oktober 2003)

musst schon beide ausbauen


----------



## matthias,wandel (14. Oktober 2003)

und muss ick dann auch nioch die laufräder "verstecken"


----------



## tobsen (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *Nö wir kennen uns nicht *



wo wohnst n du genau?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Oktober 2003)

Wohn in Germering, ist so etwa 8 Minutos mit Auto von Pasing entfernt.
Zur Berlin Session komm ich wohl doch nicht. 6 Stunden Hinfahrt (egal ob mit Bahn oder Auto) sind zu heftig, und alleine hinfahren taugt nicht


----------



## tobsen (14. Oktober 2003)

rein theoretisch könnten wir uns ja mal zum biken treffen.
gibt s noch mehr trialer in münchen, von denen ich nicht weis ?


----------



## wodka o (14. Oktober 2003)

@Anhänger

Wart ihr nicht letztes Mal auch schon dabei? Jedenfalls waren da auch eine Menge Cottbusser.


----------



## konrad (14. Oktober 2003)

@matthias,wandel:fahrrad-aufpreis kostet doch nur 3-is doch nich die welt!-oder du packst die räder in 2 aldi-tüten,das merkt bestimmt keiner


----------



## konrad (14. Oktober 2003)

@jerry:cool!dann können wir von jedem bike ein paar fotos machen und die bike-gallery damit zumülln!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *rein theoretisch könnten wir uns ja mal zum biken treffen.
> gibt s noch mehr trialer in münchen, von denen ich nicht weis ? *



Ja können wir schon machen,wenns dir nichts ausmacht mit nem Anfänger zu fahren. Kannst du mir paar gute trial taugliche Plätze in München empfehlen?
Hab gehört bei der Frauenkirche sollen paar gute Steine sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (14. Oktober 2003)

@konrad
Nun ja das können wir tun, aber dann komm ich ja gar nicht mehr zum trialen   und ich will doch auch ein bisschen rumprollen 


Fotos werden auf jeden Fall gemacht!


Jerry


----------



## tobsen (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *
> 
> Ja können wir schon machen,wenns dir nichts ausmacht mit nem Anfänger zu fahren. Kannst du mir paar gute trial taugliche Plätze in München empfehlen?
> Hab gehört bei der Frauenkirche sollen paar gute Steine sein. *



jo, frauenkirche is so der fav in der city. 
ansonsten halt im Olympiapark. da is mehr so natural angesagt.


----------



## FFrost (15. Oktober 2003)

tachschön!

Wollt mich auch noch anmelden, der angelo hat mir bescheid gesagt - vielen dank! 
War ja letztes mal doch ne riesen sause! Freu mich also auf den Sa! Ich finde wir sollten das nächstes mal als politische demonstration anmelden und dann werden aus 30 leuten in ein paar jahren 3 millionen. dafür brauch wir nur einen namen der viele leute zieht... wie wärs mit "Trailparade" das wär ja mal ganz was neues!

ok, dann mal sehen wie der 18.10. so wird, und ob das wetter wenigstens ein bissel mitspielt! *daumengedrückt*!

ciao
Fabian


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Oktober 2003)

@Konrad: 3 fürs fahrrad..... ick komm aus riesa da wolln die mehr als 3 eurs fürs bike habn wenn ich das mit nach berlin mitnehmen will....aba der tipp mit den aldi tüten is bestimmt oki 
ich kauf nämlich seid neusten meine LR bei aldi


----------



## Berliner Team T (15. Oktober 2003)

Warum Fahrrad soweit ich weiss zählen unsere
bikes nich mehr als Fahrrad sondern als sportgeräte somit 
is das doch hinfällig notfalls nimmste einfach die Räder raus *g*


----------



## sept (15. Oktober 2003)

ich ahb in na bmx zeitung mal gelesen dass ein fahrrad nicht als fahrrad zählt wenn es kein sattel hat also einfach sattel raus (sofern vorhanden ) und das wars aber ich gebe darauf keine garantie


----------



## matthias,wandel (15. Oktober 2003)

hmmmm.....stimmt eigentlich hatte mir ein bulle ma gesagt das ick nen "sportgerät" habe und kein bike ......und sattel.....ick sag nur monty x-lite.....das prob dabei is nur wenn ick die LR rausnehme brauch man dazu werkzeug + luftpumpe(oder sonstiges zum wieder luft auffüllen)........naja hauptsache es wird geiles wtter........


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. Oktober 2003)

Also auf eine Anfrage hin werd ich hier nochmal alle Daten zusammenfassen:

Samstag, den 18.10.03 an der Gedächtniskirche, zwischen Kurfürstendamm und Budapesterstr. 

Berlin Charlottenburg-Tiergarten

DB Bhf Zoologischer Garten

12.00 UHR  Mittags!

Fragen bitte an [email protected] oder noch besser gleich 
0179 / 165 90 99


----------



## City Driver (15. Oktober 2003)

@ Cryo Cube

Bin Nächsten Montag auch in München. Vieleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen. Dann wären wir zu dritt mitm Tobsen. 
Das wäre mein erstes mal BikeTrial Acton mit anderen zusammen.^^ Naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (15. Oktober 2003)

@matthias,wandel:ich glaube 3 sind standart-is also nich von der strecke abhängig....

@all:damit wir uns nicht verfehlen macht sich am besten jeder ordentlich bitume auf die felge und dann müssen die anderen nur noch dem geräusch folgen 

...und das wetter scheint auch ganz gut zu werden-sonne,10°C-was will mann mehr-->es wird der absolute überhammer!


----------



## tobsen (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von City Driver _
> *@ Cryo Cube
> 
> Bin Nächsten Montag auch in München. Vieleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen. Dann wären wir zu dritt mitm Tobsen.
> Das wäre mein erstes mal BikeTrial Acton mit anderen zusammen.^^ Naja. *



mit biketrialer und Uli sind wir dann zu 5t.


----------



## aramis (15. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, aber wenn ihr versucht der Berlin-Session Kunkurenz zu machen, kommt ihr mit fünf man nicht weit.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. Oktober 2003)

Bringt jetzt irgendjemand ne Videocam mit?? Kohlwheelz vielleicht?? (Hiermit heben wir mal unseren kleinen Disput auf und ich freue mich dich in Berlin zu sehen )

Hat denn keiner so ne einfache Cam?? Ich hätte hier sogar nen gelernten Kameramann der das filmen würde!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Sorry, aber wenn ihr versucht der Berlin-Session Kunkurenz zu machen, kommt ihr mit fünf man nicht weit.  *



[Bayern style an]
A rua Buarschi, wenn wia Müchna die Sau raus lassa hobs ihr Berliner ka chance ned. 
Wir zoagen eu scho wo der Frosch die Lockerl trägt!   [Bayern style aus]

Also die Berliner action steigt am Samstag.... wann machen wir action in München?


----------



## elhefe (15. Oktober 2003)

@ konrad

mit dem Wetter bist Du mir zuvor gekommen. Aber alle Angaben sind richtig.

Wir könnten uns auch am Geruch unserer handschuhe orientieren.



Potsdam (inkl sept) kommt zu 6t. Cam(s) dürfte(n schon mehrere) am Start sein.

Bis denne.... Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner Team T (15. Oktober 2003)

Argh ich kriegs kotzen ich 
kann leider nich mitkommen da mein Rahmen heute 
gebrochen is (endlich werden manche sagen) aber  kommt
hoffentlich nächsten monat mein neuer   
Also wünsche ich euch viel spass und gutes Wetter


----------



## City Driver (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *wann machen wir action in München? *



Nur so zur Orrientierung. Ich hab diesen Sonntag einen ganzen freien Tag in München. Sonst kann ich nur Samstag Abend nach 6-7 Stunden fahrt mad: ) Oder Montag Morgen vor der Messe gegen 6 Uhr  .


----------



## Berliner Team T (15. Oktober 2003)

he City Driver und Cyro-Cube nur mal sone frage
lesen könnt ihr doch oder?? *g*
Weil dann lest euch nochmal bitte die überschrift durch ^^
Da steht Berlin und net München also macht nen anderen Tread auf 
(man bin ich heute wieder schlecht drauf    )


----------



## konrad (15. Oktober 2003)

@berlin team T:ich hab noch nen halb-gebrochenen es4r hier-den kannste haben!die berlin-session dürfte der noch halten!
musste nur freitag zu bernhard kommen und dann bauen wir die schüssel um!


----------



## tobsen (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Berliner Team T _
> *he City Driver und Cyro-Cube nur mal sone frage
> lesen könnt ihr doch oder?? *g*
> Weil dann lest euch nochmal bitte die überschrift durch ^^
> ...



bla bla...


----------



## sept (16. Oktober 2003)

ehmm kommt bitte alle püntlich oder vielleicht nen paar bissl früher so wie es aussieht bin ich ca ne halbe std vor 12.00 da und will da doch nicht allein im großstadt dschungel berlin warten hrhr...

so on da sept


----------



## konrad (16. Oktober 2003)

@sept:mach dir mal net in die schienbeinschoner,wenn noch keiner da is gehst halt nochmal in die kirche 
ne,mal schaun,vielleicht sind crazymonkey und ich schon früher da


----------



## elhefe (18. Oktober 2003)

Na dann werd´ ich mal losmachen...


----------



## TRAILER (18. Oktober 2003)

bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darzl309 (19. Oktober 2003)

Moin.

Wie versprochen erstmal das Gruppenbild:







Hier nochmal in größer: _*KLICK*_

Und gleich noch eins, was ich euch nicht vorendhalten möchte:








Die restlichen Bilder werd ich dem Jerry geben.


MfG & Danke für den coolen Samstag

Grüße aus Magdeburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (19. Oktober 2003)

Wow...so viele Trialer  

Aramis, wo springst denn du wieder drauf rum 

@ Jerry

Mach ma Druck...ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## Berliner Team T (19. Oktober 2003)

argh wenn ich das sehe könnte ich schon wieder kotzen
warum muss mein rahmen ausgerechnet 2 tage vorher brechen 
na ja bin froh wenn bald mein neuer rahmen kommt dann kann ich auch wieder biken


----------



## elhefe (19. Oktober 2003)

@ btt

Tja... hättest Du´s mal so gamacht, wie Maik, der war mit Damenrad da. Ansonsten kannst du Dir getrost in den Allerwertesten beißen, war nämlich mal wieder richtig geile Session...

Gut am Foto finde ich ja, dass auch der Aussenstehende genau erkennt, wer Robi C. ist. 

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Oktober 2003)

Aramis war das aber auch glaube ich bisl gefährlich in der Menge


----------



## Kohlwheelz (19. Oktober 2003)

Kann mal jemand sich das bild nehmen und an jeden namen dran machen wie jeder im forum heißt? Will mal wissen wie jeder aussieht!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Oktober 2003)

Wo bleiben den Bilder? "sabber"


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Oktober 2003)

Also ich habs mal schnell ganz unprofessionell mit Paint rein gekleistert. Ich glaube es waren noch mehr aus dem Forum, z.B. sept, aber ich wusste nicht mehr wer er ist.... Wer mehr weiß, bitte nachtragen!


----------



## wodka o (20. Oktober 2003)

Sept ist der zwischen mir und Angelo, hinter Jerry sitzt Trailer. Das müssten eigentlich alle gewesen sein.


----------



## City Driver (20. Oktober 2003)

Wow, ihr wart ja krass viele.

Demnächst gibt Bilder von unserer derben München Session.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (20. Oktober 2003)

es war so der gaudie mit 33 kaoten quer durch die berliner city zu haken-der anblick,als wir zum kleistpark gefahren sind,war doch wohl der hammer-wo man hingeschaut hat fuhren leute ohne sattel 

einfach nur hammer geil!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von City Driver _
> *Wow, ihr wart ja krass viele.
> 
> Demnächst gibt Bilder von unserer derben München Session.  *



Yeah hihi
Gib mir deine ICQ Nummer, musst mir mal die Bilder per ICQ schicken.
Dann fake ich die in Photoshop und mach aus unseren billigen drops 3,50m drops und backflips und so


----------



## Kohlwheelz (20. Oktober 2003)

Ich will endlich Bilder von allem sehen Büdde


----------



## Hanxs (20. Oktober 2003)

Genau!


----------



## konrad (20. Oktober 2003)

hallo! machte heute hier nochmal jemand ein paar bilder reinstellen tun?oder vids?


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (21. Oktober 2003)

so, ich möchte euch das gruppenbild der HAMBURG-session nicht vorenthalten!!!

von links nach rechts: n.n., auch unter "keiner" bekannt.
ich selbst konnte leider nicht mit auf's bild, schliesslich musste ja einer auch das foto machen.
die trialszene hier in hh wächst momentan so schnell, dass nunmehr fast schon jede 5 jahre ein neuer trialer zu uns stösst!
der dadurch entstehenden motivation ist kaum standzuhalten, und im nächsten jahr kommen wir alle nach berlin! wir mieten uns ein auto und dann rocken wir die hauptstadt!
ein lupo sollte genügen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (21. Oktober 2003)

@ 7rialor

Dafür trial "Ihr" in einer netten Umgebung. Vielleicht trialen wir mal wieder zusammen. Meine hamburg Conection ist ja nicht ganz aus der Welt  

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## aramis (21. Oktober 2003)

Die Location ist natürlich auch sehr schick. Auf dem Platz kann man stundenlang das Ausbalancieren üben. Grandios 

Die nächse Trialsession machen wir in Hamburg. Da können wir zu 30st auf dem Platz das Ausbalancieren üben, und zwar stundenlang. Das wird sicher sehr abwechslungsreich.


Oder wir machen die nächste Session gleich noch viel nördlicher, so kurz vor Thule...
Am Meer sind doch oft haufenweise dicke Steine aufgeschüttet, als Wellenbrecher oder so. Dort kann man sicher sehr gut trialen. Das will ich schon seit langem mal machen. Nächsten Sommer wird das auf jeden Fall in Angriff genommen!


----------



## elhefe (22. Oktober 2003)

@ ara

also auf Felsenstrand Trial hätt ich auch schon mal lust.

Hamburg würde Dir gut tun. Gerade was das Balancieren angeht. Nach Deinen zwei Abstürzen in Berlin.   

[Ne ne, nicht dass hier Fehlinformationen verbreitet werden. Der Ara kann nämlich wirklich balancieren  . Und auch sonst fährt er echt geil. - Wenn´s aus dem Post heraustropft, kommt das von der Schleimerei.]

Bis denne... tilo


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (22. Oktober 2003)

@ elhefe:

mann, ich dachte du hättest mich vergessen. irgendwann hast du nicht mehr auf meine emails geantwortet.
schön, dass deine "connection" noch nicht ganz abisoliert ist! kannst ja mal neu verdrahten und dann hierher telegrafiert kommen. 
was ist denn aus deinen schaltaugen geworden? ab montag hab ich 10 tage frei!


@ aramis:

was man auf dem foto nicht sehen kann, sind mehrere kantsteine und eine rampe mit sage und schreibe 10% steigung! die werde ich dann im nächsten jahr in angriff nehmen, falls ich unerwartet doch die lust am balancieren verlieren sollte!


----------



## elhefe (22. Oktober 2003)

@ 7rialor

damit brauchste ara nicht kommen, dass ist ihm zu krass...  


... das Projekt Schaltaug ist irgendwie in vergessenheit geraten, aber danke, dass Du mich erinnerst...

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Oktober 2003)

Also ich muss sagen das die Session megafett war.Wenn man sich das allein nur vorstellt mit 33 anderen Leuten aufn Trialbike durch Berlin zu rollen und alle looken nach der Gruppen... DER HAMMER.
Die Spots waren auch alle I.O. - endlich war ich mal im Kleistpark   - und vor allen dingen kann man sagen was man will: Trialer sind nun mal ein Völkchen was sich auf anhieb versteht..... So eine Session muss unbedingt wiederholt werden!!!!

Ach ja das wiedersehen von den Magdeburgern(JERRY und co.) sowie den PDM leuten oder auch den Cottbusern war mal wieder voll günni.


----------



## TRAILER (23. Oktober 2003)

das mit den bildern wird wohl erst am 24 oda was is hier los.


----------



## Jerry (24. Oktober 2003)

Also bei mir sind des jetzt nicht so viele Bilder ich verkleinere die mal und stell die dann rein. Ich denke mal morgen sind sie hier zu bewundern. leider net vorher
Achso war übrigens ein sehr genialer Tag. Ach mal schön das neue Leute da waren und die altbekannten zu sehen!


Jerry


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. Oktober 2003)

Und was ist nun mit den PICS Jerry???? (vergiss nicht die CD..Danke)


----------



## matthias,wandel (27. Oktober 2003)

..........und vergiss du ma nich mir den Antrag als Pdf zu [email protected] C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

Bild1


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

bild2


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

bild3


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

bild4


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

Brüche gab es auch. Robis Innenlager. Leider unscharf 

Ich hoffe ich hab euch etwas glücklich machen können!

Jerry


----------



## sept (27. Oktober 2003)

so viel action und so wenig bilder? kommen noch nen paar oder wer hat die ganzen bilder?


----------



## konrad (27. Oktober 2003)

mehr mehr mehr,ich will mehr!

na wenigstens bin ich schon dabei gewesen-jäh!fette action!


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

Weil ihr es seit, hab ich mal noch ein paar Bilder rausgesucht, aber das sind dann echt schon die letzten die ich habe!

Also auf zu den Wuselplätzen


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

nehmt das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

und das...


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

auch das noch...


----------



## Jerry (27. Oktober 2003)

und hier das letzte

Jerry


----------



## Angelo Berlin (28. Oktober 2003)

Das ist mal wieder typisch, da waren echt ne menge Leute mit Fotokameras und Videocams dabei, aber man kriegt mal wieder nix davon zu sehen!

Könnten vielleicht noch einige Jerrys gutem Beispiel folgen??


----------



## aramis (28. Oktober 2003)

Wetten, dass der City Driver jetzt gleich schreibt, dass es auch die interessiert, die nicht dabei waren????


----------



## City Driver (28. Oktober 2003)

Aber es interessiert doch auch die die nicht dabei waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

